# fav cars.



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

here are a few of my favourite cars at the moment. i liked the suped up look but not to the extreme.

honda civic type r:


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

mitsubishi 3000gt


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

peugot 306 gti


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

bmw x5


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

911


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i like the peugot 306 gti it looks like a ecosse body kit


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

BMW M3


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

or like this


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

that m3 looks sweet! what series is it?


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

1996 nissan 300zx TT


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Favorite Domestics....I'm a TA fanatic of any year(mostly 4th gen). I also like older boxier, non sporty muscle cars (Monte Carlos, Caprices, 442's, etc etc) I also like vipers a lot, as well as Vettes. Foreign...I like Audi's and all Nissan Z cars. I also like some toyotas as well.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

those cars look nice


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

That porche is amazing! I love porche


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Just one??...geez thats a toughy.

Might have to go with this. PORSCHE 911-Gt1


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My favorite cars I would say are 1st generation Camaros and Monte Carlo's and the 1966 Corvette convertible.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Toyota Corolla
Honda Civic
Hyundai Tiburon
Kai Spectra
Nissan Sentra


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

oliv drab military hummer


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

spilokillerdude said:


> 1996 nissan 300zx TT










that is the sweetest car


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

any decked out asian car these days are looking nice.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn some of those cars a sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

my future car
peugeout 307coupè cabriolet


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Toyota Corolla
> Honda Civic
> Hyundai Tiburon
> Kai Spectra
> Nissan Sentra
























Thats funny!

that was a joke right?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

my most fav's 1)skyline 2)eclipse gt twin turbo 3)nissan sylvia

#1


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

twin turbo,1995 eclipse gt


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

my most favourite trucks:dodge R/T,S10 Xtreme,ford lightning

heres the sylvia


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

nasty typhoon said:


> twin turbo,1995 eclipse gt










x 426
Twin Turbo eclipse GT? Is that some sort of special superduper option in japan? Because state side, we only have the GS, single turbo GS-T's and single turbo GSX's....
EDIT, the types of cars themselves are nice, but WTF is with all the stickers, totally unnecessary wings and scoops, stupid graphics, and massive body kits? Are these the Rchard Simmons Editions the have available?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

skyline again


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

skyline inside


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

sweeeeeet ride


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

thats a '67 fury by the way.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

trans - am ....'nuff said


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

anotherreject04 said:


> trans - am ....'nuff said


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

> 1996 nissan 300zx TT


Thats my baby!!








Pic taken w/ my phone, cant make any bigger


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet cras, i love the last skyline pic!
keep all the pics cumin in tho


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

that green eclipse isnt twin turbo. even if your talkint about the one from fast and the furious that car had no turbo in real life. but my favorite i would have to say is a subaru WRX/STI probobly because i have one but i just love the cars.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Here's my favorite. Now only if I could drive one


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

wow those rice burners look GAY.
my favortie car of all time is the ferrari 355 spider.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

..


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

My Car is my fav.!!


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

its that the trans am from japan lol little ricy but whatever


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Mbraun15 ... thats not nice.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

My favorites
1)Skyline GT-R 
2)Toyota Supra
3)300ZX TT








sexy, sexy...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

vettes and porsches of any year. My greatest struggle in terms of my future dream is deciding whether to get a nice GreenWood corvette or a nice 911 porsche, once i get out of college and get my degrees and all


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i am just kidding its jsut not my cup of tea and i just think it would look better without some of the stuff. my buddy has one. its pretty sweet though the cars are bad ass. his is way to loud though but he does under 12sec1/4mile


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

71 chevelle ss 396


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

Pacuguy said:


> sweeeeeet ride


 i like that car








it's nice


----------



## TRD4life (Dec 8, 2003)

my favorites
Nissan Skyline R34 GTR
Toyota Supra Twin Turbo
Acura Integra Type R


----------



## TRD4life (Dec 8, 2003)

Supra


----------



## TRD4life (Dec 8, 2003)

type R


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Kory said:


>


 Oh ya


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

that shelby gt is sweeet, i hate the sticker tho, verytacky!!

is a rice boy sum1 who has a fast and furious stlye car? in uk theyre called boy racers.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> that shelby gt is sweeet, i hate the sticker tho, verytacky!!
> 
> is a rice boy sum1 who has a fast and furious stlye car? in uk theyre called boy racers.


 The car was in the movie Gone in 60 seconds, that is why the sticker.

By the way great movie.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

I don't just have one favorite car, thats way too hard a decision. I know that I drove a kit car version of the Shelby Cobra with only a 5.0 in it, and I damn near pissed my pants. Its an oldie, but a damn goodie


----------



## r0gu3 (Apr 26, 2004)

Can't forget RX-7's.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> is a rice boy sum1 who has a fast and furious stlye car? in uk theyre called boy racers.


 yep


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

This thread needs more classic muscle cars......!!!!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> wow those rice burners look GAY.
> my favortie car of all time is the ferrari 355 spider.


 yeah do you have 400,000 to spend on that car?

hahahaha


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

shelby gt 500


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

really big pic
dont dis' the ford GT just cause it can whoop any car you own.


----------



## fiaman101 (Feb 22, 2004)

My 5.0 pic to come later(screw rice)


----------



## fiaman101 (Feb 22, 2004)

My 5.0 pic to come later(screw rice)


----------



## r0gu3 (Apr 26, 2004)

I hate ricers.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

nasty typhoon said:


> redbellyjx said:
> 
> 
> > wow those rice burners look GAY.
> ...


actually, the f50s and f40s are the 400K+ cars. if you look around you can find 355s for 50K


----------

